# Car shut off after car wash



## Sewilliams77 (May 22, 2021)

I have a 2009 BMW x5 I went through car wash and got an underbody wash as I was leaving out my car shut off and now it want start are go into no gear what did I do wrong


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

No idea. Updates?


----------



## M_Bimmer (Dec 14, 2019)

Sewilliams77 said:


> what did I do wrong


Welcome to the forum.

If you attempt to update your original post to be a bit clearer, forum members may be compelled to provide helpful information.

Cheers


----------

